# 
.
 ,      .
1,    ?
2,    " "?
 -     . 
, -    , ,     ,  ?

----------

25  50     .
.2   .
       (       ). 
          . .     !!!!

----------

.
 ,    .

----------


## ROMKA

> " "?


,         ...  -  "       --"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Belial

" "   .                .

----------

"      /"
    50 .   .
   -  . 
      .      .    .    .

----------


## Linsy

** 
_"      /"_
       .

----------


## freakpower

"     ""

   ... 
  ( ).

  ,      .
  . ?  ,   .
,        -  , .             . 

,   :
 ,   . 
 .  .  .      "  ".
  .  .      (  , -  !      ).
:

* - :*
 "" (     -     ,   "  ..." -  )

* -   :*   (     )

* -  ,   "":*
   "1004==. 12=." 
(      .     -   ). 
    .   ( ,  )  :     ,          ,     . :  1 004,00 -      "1004. 00." -      .    "1004.==."  -     .


*-  :*  .  (   ),  ( ) 2007 .
*-   *  -    (   )
* - :*
    , -     . (      )
 :   ,   -   .       -   .         .

* - :*
     (     ):   .     (    -     ,    ).    .      -    , .

*-  :*      (      -   ,       "-b"  .    -  ).      - , .  "" -     (    ).     -   (   -    ). 

 .     .

* -  :*
, \.     "  2006 ".     .  ,   .   "" -  (  !) 1004-00 ( -  ,    )
    : "  2006  (502-00),   2006  (502-00) -   "" -  : 1004-00.

* - :*
 (     ) ,    

* -     :* 
   ""

*-  :* 
,   .   .         -  .   .

  .
    -    ,  .
  .      -    "       ".   .      ...
   - ,     .       .        ,      ...

 , 

p.s.
        -  ,   ... 

p.p.s.
  -  ,           -   .     " - "       ,   " - ",  .    .

----------


## SergeiP

,    -     :Smilie: 
    (        ,      ).
       (-     ),      . 
   -    :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## intgf



----------


## freakpower

,    .   .

----------

*freakpower*,       .   ,   .

----------


## freakpower

.  -.    . 
. .  ,    ,    .  . 

  , "    ".  :Wink:

----------


## intgf

: http://bibliotekar.ru/bank-4/56.htm
  ,   .

----------


## intgf

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/111461/

----------

( .,      26.11.1987 N 1330,
     17.04.2002)


7.        ,           .              -    , , , .

----------

